# Does Sirius have a promo for radios



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, I have 3 Sirius radios one for the car and the stiletto for walking also have the boombox as well. Is there a way where i can just have it all on one bill intsead of paying 3 seperate charges every 3 months? I thought they had promo at one time for something like this. I plan to call them here in a bit. Would appreciate any suggestions. Max. P.S. Hey, steve the new radio in the car works great I took it to work yesterday didn't have any dropouts like I used to when I got closer to work maybe was a good thing to get new radio.


----------



## quarky42 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have 2 radios on one account. The first radio is "Regular price" minus a discount since I pay a year at a time and the second radio is approximately half-price. (I don't remember exactly. $6.95 maybe per mo.).

EDIT: As far as new service goes I have found the folks at tss-radio.com to be very friendly, helpful, and by far the best price I could get...especially when I started talking about ordering more items in a single order.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

quarky42 said:


> I have 2 radios on one account. The first radio is "Regular price" minus a discount since I pay a year at a time and the second radio is approximately half-price. (I don't remember exactly. $6.95 maybe per mo.).
> 
> EDIT: As far as new service goes I have found the folks at tss-radio.com to be very friendly, helpful, and by far the best price I could get...especially when I started talking about ordering more items in a single order.


I will second the recommendation of tss-radio. Very nice folks and great customer service.


----------

